
Cold fusion reactor verified by third-party researchers - mrfusion
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/191754-cold-fusion-reactor-verified-by-third-party-researchers-seems-to-have-1-million-times-the-energy-density-of-gasoline
======
BryanBigs
Pretty old article isn't it?

~~~
mrfusion
I think this is an update from October, but I'm curious what has happened
since then. (Through some feedly glitch this appeared as a /. post from
today?)

